# Some new pics of him



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Some new pics of Aspen saying hello to everyone! 










































































BTW, he's gonna love this 36 degree weather hitting us tonight!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is really beautiful. And I bet he enjoys the cold weather alot more than most of us!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Him and Shiloh still need to go on a date


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

GAHH Aspen's so beautiful!!!  I really love your pictures of him, he's so serious!!! :becky:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> Him and Shiloh still need to go on a date


Aspen and Shiloh sittin' in a tree...LOL!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tobi said:


> GAHH Aspen's so beautiful!!!  I really love your pictures of him, he's so serious!!! :becky:


Yeah, he's a very serious dog. But believe it or not, there is a very goofy clown in there.


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

I was going to say, I bet he's loving this cold weather! We're in Costa Mesa and our apartment has been FREEZING at night. I swear I saw my breath this morning :tongue: Whereabouts in SoCal are you? I'd love to meet Aspen in person- he's so gorgeous


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Saraswati said:


> I was going to say, I bet he's loving this cold weather! We're in Costa Mesa and our apartment has been FREEZING at night. I swear I saw my breath this morning :tongue: Whereabouts in SoCal are you? I'd love to meet Aspen in person- he's so gorgeous


Lake Forest. About 20 min from Costa Mesa.


----------



## Saraswati (Aug 26, 2011)

So about 30 minutes from us. We should do a doggy playdate after our Lab puppy is settled and a little bigger :smile: We're headed down to Rancho Santa Margarita tomorrow to see the pups.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Saraswati said:


> So about 30 minutes from us. We should do a doggy playdate after our Lab puppy is settled and a little bigger :smile: We're headed down to Rancho Santa Margarita tomorrow to see the pups.


I pm'd you about the play date.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

There is something very calming about him... can't really pinpoint what it is, exactly, but that's how I feel looking at his photos.

He's beautiful.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

He is so Gorgeous and looks "laid back".


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love his big brown eyes. They look so calm and loving. Gorgeous pictures of him. Both him and Duncan will love the cooler weather! :0)


----------

